#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
<OwaisL> mhal119_, do we have an IRC channel for the API website?
<dpm> OwaisL, mhall119_ is not online until later on, but I don't think there is an IRC channel for the api website yet. In any case, I think we could just use #ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> dpm: yeah, I've been using #ubuntu-app-devel
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<PaoloRotolo_> Hi all!
<cwayne> should unity lenses go through a process to get into universe, or go straight to software center?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
<cwayne> any chance I could get someone to take a look at my app?  I'm sure theres issues and I'm eager to get them fixed
<cwayne> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/
<cwayne> hello, is there any documentation about the voting process?
<cwayne> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
<cwayne> hello, sorry to bother you guys, but I see unity-lens-vm went up for a vote, and then nothing came out of that.  Is it stuck somewhere?  I see it got 2 +1's and then kind of died
<cwayne> hello, sorry to bother you guys, but I see unity-lens-vm went up for a vote, and then nothing came out of that.  Is it stuck somewhere?  I see it got 2 +1's and then kind of died
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-29
<IDWMaster> Hi. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this; but is there an official Ubuntu App developer channel somewhere?
<IDWMaster> OK
<IDWMaster> Found it
<IDWMaster> never mind
